

Feenbox, RSS reader on your email - jaimebuelta
http://feenbox.com/

======
kneth
As an old-school UNIX user, I recommend feed2imap
-([http://home.gna.org/feed2imap/](http://home.gna.org/feed2imap/)) which does
the same thing.

